# MLA tool post



## ScottieB (Feb 16, 2014)

I finally got the tool post functional. When I get more tooling for my mill I'll add details to the main block. I can finally take some decent cuts in cast iron. The part chucked is the MLA ball turning tool.


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey Scottie, glad to see you're making some chips!  :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottieB (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## Kevinb71 (Feb 17, 2014)

Please keep us updated as Ihave the MLA ball turning tool unfinished as well. Looking forward to some progress pics!


----------



## ScottieB (Feb 17, 2014)

Kevin, I completed the MLA boring tool which shares the base with the ball turning attachment. I will post those pics within a couple days.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Feb 18, 2014)

Great! I'll be looking for them. Thanks!


----------



## ScottieB (Feb 18, 2014)

I am a total amature at this stuff. The lack of comments must mean I am doing something wrong. I can take critism. Here is the boring tool.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 19, 2014)

ScottieB said:


> I am a total amature at this stuff. The lack of comments must mean I am doing something wrong. I can take critism. Here is the boring tool.



Lack of comments may also mean you are doing things well enough that you're doing OK. I mean, I am not seeing anyting glaringly wrong so far, looks pretty straight forward. I think you are doing nice work. And I really like the fact you decided to share your project with us. Keep up the good work, Scottie.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Feb 19, 2014)

Scottie
The Boring tool looks GREAT! I had packed this piece away and forgotten about it. Seeing it here reminds me why i bought the parts in the first place. Hopefully i will get to it now! So many projects, so little shop time. Please keep up the good work( and the posts of progress). Thanks!


----------



## ScottieB (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the comment Randy.I just widdle away until it looks right. I should not assume the worst lol. Kevin, I figured the best way to learn was to make tools. I am going to order a couple more MLA kits when I am finished with the ball turner.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Feb 19, 2014)

Andy at MLA is really a nice guy to deal with. I like his products. Have Fun!


----------



## ScottieB (Feb 23, 2014)

I didn't plan ahead with the order of operations, so I used the upper portion as a mandrel.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I also bought an LED ring for my mill.


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 23, 2014)

Scottie,

How about some details on that light ring?  Looks good!

Steve


----------



## ScottieB (Feb 23, 2014)

Steve,
   I just copied xalky and went to superbrightleds.com and bought a 120mm ring and power supply. The total was less then 30. Only bad part for you and I is the company is in St. Louis, have to pay tax lol


----------



## ScottieB (Feb 23, 2014)

I have one last step to perform on the ball turning attachment. I have to set up the rotory table and mill the curve slot. I need to find another project after this is complete.


----------

